# VEX FL20 or Lowrance X67



## Leelanauman (May 16, 2008)

Which one and why?


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

Search the threads and you will find a wealth of info on this topic. I would go with the x67, You get WAY more bang for your buck. And once you use the graph mode you will never look at the flasher again. I had to make the decision 5 years ago on a Vex or x67.....I'm VERY happy with the x67.....So Glad I didnt go with the vex!!........Its really a no brainer IMO.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

X67 no doubt for me.

Versatility being the main feature that I like.

Zoom, double graph with 4x on half feature, you can watch any part of the water column you want...and still see the whole column at the same time, Flasher mode etc.

The biggest thing about the graph mode is "history".

It's easier to see how fish react to a bait when you have 10 seconds or so of history to view on the graph. Did they rush in an smash it or float in slowly and eyeball it for 30 seconds before sipping it in?

That kind of info makes the difference in how you present and what you may be using (or changing to) bait wise.

Result can be more fish.

Here's a quick vid of mine from shortly after I got it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=3gbhC65x5TE

Ian has some more in depth vids showing the zoom features very well...I'll bet he chimes in here before long.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

See if you can find an m68c with an Ice pack. They were discontinued ,but it is nice to have a gps in one unit. That is what i bought and I like it a lot. 
I will not bash vexilar, they have given me nice service , but their days are numbered. Put them in the pile with the vcr, cassette , and cd player. They still work ,but not in my home nor on my boat. You wouldn't think of putting a flasher on a boat would you?
I'd bet that vexilar will have to up its game with a newer(they had a fish finder) digital model soon or their sales will plummet. Marcum is in the same boat too
You can buy an x67 with the newer ice pack for $299 at cabela's plus if you look around a bit there are $50 discount cards on $200 purchases . That is half the price of a fl-20 .


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

x67c...and now is the time to buy, only so many units available and they go rather quick after the ice is good


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

x67c, hands down.


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

Funny thing.....I just called the Cabela's store in Dundee and asked if they had them (x67c) in stock....The guy said NO and we won't be getting them in stock...We aren't going to be caring any of that "outdated" stuff--only going to be available from the catalog. When I asked, what was "better" that would be replacing it, he said....."Flashers" particularly Vexilar flashers.  When I further questioned him on what made the flasher superior and asked about the functions of the x67c vs the Vexilars...all he would say is "Listen....that (Flashers)is what ALL the Pro's use and recommend...hands down, they are MUCH better units"...:lol:


----------



## kcarlson (Dec 7, 2006)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Funny thing.....I just called the Cabela's store in Dundee and asked if they had them (x67c) in stock....The guy said NO and we won't be getting them in stock...We aren't going to be caring any of that "outdated" stuff--only going to be available from the catalog. When I asked, what was "better" that would be replacing it, he said....."Flashers" particularly Vexilar flashers.  When I further questioned him on what made the flasher superior and asked about the functions of the x67c vs the Vexilars...all he would say is "Listen....that (Flashers)is what ALL the Pro's use and recommend...hands down, they are MUCH better units"...:lol:


Cabela's needs to show that man the door! WOW!!!!! Vex will be chapter 13 if they dont change somethin soon!!! I cant believe people still pay over $400 bucks for something that was a HOT Item in the 80's.....Geeesh!


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Can the x67 be converted and used for summer fishing in a boat?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Lugian said:


> Can the x67 be converted and used for summer fishing in a boat?


Yes, all you have to do is press a button to switch it from ice machine mode to regular mode. Of course, you'll also need to get the hull mount transducer, which from what I remember only costs about $60.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

Cabela's is stupid!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Huffy said:


> x67c, hands down.


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Lugian said:


> Can the x67 be converted and used for summer fishing in a boat?


Yup, all you need is the hull mount transducer, Mine was $50 at Jay'a last year. I used the x67 all summer on the boat, and could actually see schools of gills at 15ft in 30 feet of water. Basically, I bought the ice machine for $300, plus the other transducer, got a year round unit for $350, can't beat that.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

double trouble said:


> See if you can find an m68c with an Ice pack. They were discontinued ,but it is nice to have a gps in one unit. That is what i bought and I like it a lot.
> I will not bash vexilar, they have given me nice service , but their days are numbered. Put them in the pile with the vcr, cassette , and cd player. They still work ,but not in my home nor on my boat. You wouldn't think of putting a flasher on a boat would you?
> I'd bet that vexilar will have to up its game with a newer(they had a fish finder) digital model soon or their sales will plummet. Marcum is in the same boat too
> You can buy an x67 with the newer ice pack for $299 at cabela's plus if you look around a bit there are $50 discount cards on $200 purchases . That is half the price of a fl-20 .




You are absolutely correct in your post. A vex is still a spinning wheel no matter how they package it.......all they do is change the case, screen, cover etc etc etc etc but the in the end it is still the same 80s technology.. Vex/Marcum will eventually change to graph style units or be left in the dust..... The only reason vex sells now is because of the word "flasher" that has been ingrained in the ice fishing mentality.....but that also will change and then maybe there will be a real "graph" tech war between the big three that will only benefit all ice fishermen..... It's coming but if ya don't change you will be left in the dust..


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

BigWoods Bob said:


> Funny thing.....I just called the Cabela's store in Dundee and asked if they had them (x67c) in stock....The guy said NO and we won't be getting them in stock...We aren't going to be caring any of that "outdated" stuff--only going to be available from the catalog. :


I called Cabelas catalog and ordered the x67c for an in store pickup on the 17th. Think it was around $19 for delivery so I opted to pick it up in Dundee.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Last I knew www.thornebros.com still had some in stock AND they have free shipping on electronics......


----------



## DAthearcher (Feb 15, 2009)

I bought my x67c at Bass Pro last year for $199.99 and I never want to look at a flasher again. It is so nice to see what the fish did for the last 15 seconds or longer depending on how fast you have your return set. It gives you time to do other things and not miss seeing the fish.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here you go.

X67c Vs Vexilar FL-18
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2582526&postcount=20

X6c Videos
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=315365


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I bought an x-67 at Cabela's last Sunday. It seems like a nice flexible package. As a matter of information, Cabela's has the m-68 for $249. You can also buy the ice case, with battery, transducer, bag, etc. for $149. I think that would make a grat package. I believe you would have the summer transducer with that package also.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

So here's the million dollar question then:

Why don't any stores carry them in stock? GM has a shelf full of vex's and no x67 ice machines.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slipperyfish (Nov 24, 2010)

X67 or go home w/o your limit


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Ordered an X76c from Cabela's last night. Free delivery, should get here on my first day off from work. :woohoo1:


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

Man after reading all thats said about the X67 it makes me want 1.I really wanted a Vexilar Fl18 Ultra Pack but now im leaning more towards the lowrance.I mean it does still have a flasher if i wanna use it and for about $150 cheaper u cant beat that.


----------



## Gutz (Mar 22, 2006)

checkout a higher end Lowrance. I've got the 522c. Same essential operation as the M68c except bigger screen (way better for boat, split screen, and maps), has a lot of contour maps built in (unlike M68c) and ability to take SD cards for more contour maps (also unlike M68c). It's nice to use it in the boat and mark spots for the hard water. Split screen zoom is super nice at that screen size.

Had a Vex. Miss it but I could only afford one. Used to use my Vex, in my younger years, on the soft water with the ice-ducer over the side of my 16-foot jon boat with a 50's evinrude and limit out on walleye. In the end, it's how you use your equipment.

The X67 is way more versatile than the Vex. You can still catch plenty of fish with the Vex if you like the sound of the spinning wheel. They're both going to show your lure and fish if you can get above them. 

X67/M68c/522c will probably put a few more fish on the ice, IMO. Don't know if they still make the 522c but the make an equivalent.

-G


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

They all will improve your catch rate over not having any. Trying to consistently prove that one is better than the other in terms of numbers of fish caught would be an absolute imposibility. To all that own the X67, I hope you pray every night that nothing ever goes wrong because lowrance customer service is about the worst service known to man.

Mike


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

trosenberg said:


> New to electronics for fishing and I think ive decided to go with the lowrance x67, but I have a question. I watched some videos and the graph mode looked a bit confusing with all the moving blobs and such. I think I would rather use the flasher mode but having never used it so I don't really know. Do you x67 owners primarily use the graph mode, flasher mode, or both? Im sure once I get to playing with it, it would be easier to understand, but I just want to make sure its for me. Thanks in advance.


 Download the x67c emulator off site and play with it. then you can see all the diffrent options,and know how to use it before you buy it .

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/


----------



## jvanhees (Dec 13, 2010)

NVM,

The x67 graph mode on youtube looks more interesting to me than the flasher mode, but it would be nice to have both IMO


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

killakovach said:


> Man after reading all thats said about the X67 it makes me want 1.I really wanted a Vexilar Fl18 Ultra Pack but now im leaning more towards the lowrance.I mean it does still have a flasher if i wanna use it and for about $150 cheaper u cant beat that.


It will do flasher mode too.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

the flasher mode on the x67c is not as good as the flasher mode on the vex. you probably won't ever want to use any kind of flasher mode after using the graph however.


----------



## killakovach (Aug 20, 2010)

thedude said:


> the flasher mode on the x67c is not as good as the flasher mode on the vex. you probably won't ever want to use any kind of flasher mode after using the graph however.


I realize its not as good as most,but its there just incase.Im use to using my buddies flasher and have never used a graph, but it doesnt look to complicated.And like i said $300 for X67 or $450 for Vex.Beings im laid off $300 sounds better.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

The flasher mode zooms in closer than flasher mode on the vex and has better resolution than the vex.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

thedude said:


> the flasher mode on the x67c is not as good as the flasher mode on the vex. you probably won't ever want to use any kind of flasher mode after using the graph however.


This.

I started out with a flasher and thought I'd just use flasher mode on my x67. That lasted until I tried graph mode. The graph shows you the same thing as a flasher but IMO it is easier to read and being able to see the short history of what has happened has proven quite useful at times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

slipperyfish said:


> x67 or go home w/o your limit


another false statement.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Dang it...I went to order an x67c from cabelas.com tonight, added to cart and it shows up as backordered  I wonder how long of a wait? I think I like the new looking setup with the tackle trays..does anyone else carry this one? Is the "old" setup with the swing out arm that bad? It looks like it would fit/sit on top of a bucket and swing out the arm and extend the ducer cable down the hole?


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, I think we bought Cabelas out! I'll sell ya mine for $350. :lol: When I was looking around Cabelas was the only ones I found with the new kit, but have to wonder if thats what Lowrance is now making if other websites just havent updated their pictures yet or just have inventory of the old kits..... but that would be a huge pain to find out.


----------



## cedartool-fishinfool (May 26, 2005)

I got rid of the swing out arm transducer holder and cut a piece off one of those pool floaties, cut a slit to the center, top to bottom, ran the cable through it and taped it so there is resistance on the cable so I can adjust the depth depending on ice thickness. Cut another piece about 2 inches long, hollowed out a circle about an inch and a half deep and attacked it to the base with zip ties to store the transducer while traveling to protect it from scratches and getting banged around. Works great.
I had a Vex, they are a good but I really like the options on my X67. Like previous posters said, the short screen history helps at times and the almost infinite zoom ranges are what I like best.
It all comes down to personal preference in the end.


----------



## Up-Stream (Feb 2, 2009)

Amazon had a few stores with the x67c in stock with the new pack. 300 bucks.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

we had ours out (2 m68c's) yesterday for the first time. I was still tweeking settings , but i can tell you this. The ice machine is slightly more sensitive in both modes than the fl-18 i borrowed last year and blows my fl-8 away. No interference between units right next to each other. 
You can spot a jig 1/2 inch off bottom. I do like the graph mode slightly better because it gave real time locations of the fish in comparison to the jig. After a couple hours , I had most of the settings I needed and It is pretty intuitive. The split screen with the 2x and 4 x zoom needs some time to figure out still.
I am not sure I like the silence. I got to liking the noise the vex makes. It made me think of winter and catching fish. I have used one so many years , I enjoyed the whirring.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

What would you like to know about the split screen zoom?


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

If its not broke don't fix it...vex, the blob less machine! where you can count fish instead of seeing them all blobbed toghter...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Chrome steel said:


> If its not broke don't fix it...vex, the blob less machine! where you can count fish instead of seeing them all blobbed toghter...




Another false statement.


----------



## BryPaulD (May 30, 2009)

Okay I made some phone calls this morning and found that Franks in Linwood has about 20 (well 19 now ) of the x67c's with the new ice pack in stock. If you go there or call them, please ask for Kyle H. in fishing. He is a good guy, and please tell him Bryan from Traverse City sent ya. (989)697-5341 
Thank you all for the inputs on this machine, I am super excited to get this thing. Good luck out there and be safe


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Last I knew www.thornebros.com still had them in stock w/free shipping..


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Chrome steel said:


> If its not broke don't fix it...vex, the blob less machine! where you can count fish instead of seeing them all blobbed toghter...


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chrome steel said:


> If its not broke don't fix it...vex, the blob less machine! where you can count fish instead of seeing them all blobbed toghter...


That theres why I aint givin up dat 8 track player i gots in my pickem up truck, shoot willie sounds gooder than new. :lol:


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Chrome steel said:


> If its not broke don't fix it...vex, the blob less machine! where you can count fish instead of seeing them all blobbed toghter...



Couldn't disagree more. Last year I was out crappie fishing and the fish more moving in and out in schools. When they would come in, I could actually watch individual fish move up and down, and fade in and out, as I was jigging. I imagine on my vex it would have been a red blob for about 5 foot of the water column, but with the colorline set properly I was able to see individual fish within the mass, that was the moment I really became a believer.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

cbgale2 said:


> That theres why I aint givin up dat 8 track player i gots in my pickem up truck, shoot willie sounds gooder than new. :lol:


You all with your x67c's get so offended when anything wrong is said about your machines, its like your insecure about them. And as a whole you have to stand together like a support group to over come your doubt. I guess thats human nature. And cant anyone have an opinion without being criticized? I guess if it makes you feel better.


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

Chrome steel said:


> You all with your x67c's get so offended when anything wrong is said about your machines, its like your insecure about them. And as a whole you have to stand together like a support group to over come your doubt. I guess thats human nature. And cant anyone have an opinion without being criticized? I guess if it makes you feel better.



:lol:

probably cuz the flasher crowd has been poo-pooing them since the day they came out - with unsubstantiated claims. I remember when i got mine a few years ago, there were maybe 10 guys on this forum who were sold on them. Now everyone is trying to get their hands on one and there's 10 threads about whats better.

Vex is a good machine - solid and time tested. Why someone would drop 200$ more on one rather than an x67 is beyond me however. Common theme in a lot of threads is guys asking what they should get - opinions are opinions and facts are facts. I don't use a vex and have only tried to use one a handful of times. I found it confusing and hard to read. I figured it out eventually, but when i look at my x67 i honestly feel like i get 100 times more information of whats actually going on under the ice. Had i dropped some serious coin on a vex at one point, i would probably take offense to someone telling me it was inferior to a much cheaper graph as well.

if money is an issue, get the x67. If its not an issue get a vex and an x67 and then you'll know for sure which one to return.


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Chrome steel said:


> You all with your x67c's get so offended when anything wrong is said about your machines, its like your insecure about them. And as a whole you have to stand together like a support group to over come your doubt. I guess thats human nature. And cant anyone have an opinion without being criticized? I guess if it makes you feel better.


Nobody was offended by your comment, just making sure correct information is available to people who are trying to decide what they want to buy. If you cant take a couple of jabs when you post something that you know will invoke a reaction, then dont post it. 


Tight lines!


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I can understand if a few fat heads where bashing my unit I'd get upset too. Back before the x67 came out is when I bought my fl18, I had gotten it on sale at Gander Mt. for $250 it was a great deal. Since then alot more sonar units have hit the market like the Showdown, x67, even other flasher types like humming birds and Mar cums units. They all work and there all great, whats important is finding fish. If I was in the market for a sonar today with all the options I believe I would buy the x67 for the price alone. As every year there are price hikes on all these units. 

One thing though that x67 users say is the Vexilar is hard to read which is farther from the truth. You have top of water and bottom of water anything in between is most likely a fish. There are 3 different colors on this unit for a reason, and thats to show the location of the fish from your cone angle. As a fish is approaching your cone it will read green as it gets closer to the center of the cone it will show yellow and when its directly inside the cone where your bait is it shows red. Also you can tell sizes of fish by seeing wider color bands, and then you can pick and choose witch fish you want to target by adjusting your bait directly into the fishes path its very simple.


----------

